# BMQ February 2012 - Who's going?



## tylerlleslie (20 Dec 2011)

Just found out last week that I am scheduled to attend BMQ in St. Jean on Feb 6th. 2012.  Just thought I would post something here (I'm new to the site) and see who else I might be meeting in person once there.
Pretty excited for it to finally start, I have been waiting since Summer to get this going. I have recently picked up my running and fitness to get ready.

Feel free to say HI.

Tyler Leslie
tylerlleslie@gmail.com


----------



## Red Devil (21 Dec 2011)

What's your career path? ....and congratulations Tyler Leslie !


----------



## Precept (21 Dec 2011)

00010, that's Infantry, isn't it? There are a lot of jealous people out there wishing to be in your position, me thinks.

Good luck!


----------



## hodgson (22 Dec 2011)

im gonna be there too feb 6th, im goin in for infantry, was recruted out of hamilton


----------



## tylerlleslie (22 Dec 2011)

Yeah.. I am going infantry!


----------



## tylerlleslie (22 Dec 2011)

Precept said:
			
		

> 00010, that's Infantry, isn't it? There are a lot of jealous people out there wishing to be in your position, me thinks.
> 
> Good luck!




Thanks A Lot!


----------



## McCooligan (27 Dec 2011)

You can count me in as well.  Recruited out of London for Infantry, I'll be starting on the sixth.  I have to step up my fitness.  I had been slacking for a couple of months before the call.  Look forward to meeting you all there.


----------



## OpTHOR (3 Jan 2012)

Im starting Feb 13th for Combat engineers. Recruited out of Ottawa!


----------



## tylerlleslie (3 Jan 2012)

OpTHOR said:
			
		

> Im starting Feb 13th for Combat engineers. Recruited out of Ottawa!




Awesome. You'll be right behind us, so we'll see each other around then. I was trying to get into combat engineers but it was so full that I went with infantry as my back up.

Tyler Leslie


----------



## McCooligan (3 Jan 2012)

OpTHOR said:
			
		

> Im starting Feb 13th for Combat engineers. Recruited out of Ottawa!



Congratulations!  You'll be right behind me as well.

To anyone else who will be there in February, feel free to give me a shout:
t.w.brown.sw@gmail.com

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Dan_7698 (4 Jan 2012)

Hey guys. Ill be starting on february 13th for vehicle tech. Recruted out of oshawa ontario


----------



## ACOpJ (4 Jan 2012)

I am also Feb 6. AC Op, recruited out of Ottawa. 

Can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## tylerlleslie (4 Jan 2012)

Dan_7698 said:
			
		

> Hey guys. Ill be starting on february 13th for vehicle tech. Recruted out of oshawa ontario



Awesome good to see a bit of the team on here.

feel free to add me on FB or email me:  tylerlleslie@gmail.com

Tyler


----------



## tylerlleslie (4 Jan 2012)

ACOpJ said:
			
		

> I am also Feb 6. AC Op, recruited out of Ottawa.
> 
> Can't wait to meet you all.



I was looking at AESOP first off but they were so full. I had to many choices I just took whatever one came up first.

feel free to add me on FB or email me:  tylerlleslie@gmail.com

Tyler


----------



## tucker95 (4 Jan 2012)

I will be there February 13th for Vehicle Tech.  Recruited out of Barrie.


----------



## McCooligan (4 Jan 2012)

tucker95 said:
			
		

> I will be there February 13th for Vehicle Tech.  Recruited out of Barrie.





			
				ACOpJ said:
			
		

> I am also Feb 6. AC Op, recruited out of Ottawa.
> 
> Can't wait to meet you all.





			
				Dan_7698 said:
			
		

> Hey guys. Ill be starting on february 13th for vehicle tech. Recruted out of oshawa ontario





Congrats to all of you. Looks like Ontario will have a good showing.  

Throw me an email so I can toss you on Facebook:
t.w.brown.sw@gmail.com


----------



## ACOpJ (5 Jan 2012)

I keep a pretty low profile on fb, but I may add you guys as the date draws nearer.  :nod:

Hard to believe it all starts in a month!


----------



## hodgson (5 Jan 2012)

anyone else goin ppcli?


----------



## McCooligan (5 Jan 2012)

hodgson said:
			
		

> anyone else goin ppcli?



I am.


----------



## tylerlleslie (5 Jan 2012)

McCooligan said:
			
		

> I am.



I'm going RCR


----------



## Miller97 (6 Jan 2012)

hodgson said:
			
		

> anyone else goin ppcli?




Don't be so convinced you're going any certain place yet, you have to do your DP1 and you will give your posting preferences but remember its where the CF has a manning need although i wish you the best of luck and hope you end up where you would like to be.


----------



## tylerlleslie (6 Jan 2012)

Miller97 said:
			
		

> Don't be so convinced you're going any certain place yet, you have to do your DP1 and you will give your posting preferences but remember its where the CF has a manning need although i wish you the best of luck and hope you end up where you would like to be.



Ive assumed this too, but when I accepted my job they told me I would be RCR and that it should stay that way. I donno, if they started changing it or what. I asked about it and she just said that RCR is in my file for where I am to go after MOC.


----------



## McCooligan (6 Jan 2012)

tylerlleslie said:
			
		

> Ive assumed this too, but when I accepted my job they told me I would be RCR and that it should stay that way. I donno, if they started changing it or what. I asked about it and she just said that RCR is in my file for where I am to go after MOC.



My file manager told me the same thing, except that PPCLI is to be my destination.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jan 2012)

Miller97 said:
			
		

> Don't be so convinced you're going any certain place yet, you have to do your DP1 and you will give your posting preferences but remember its where the CF has a manning need although i wish you the best of luck and hope you end up where you would like to be.



Miler97, the infantry guys know which Regiment they are going to, just not what battalion. Thats how it works. They will know which battalion when they are done BIQ. They are recruited for a certain regiment and after BMQ they are sent to the appropriate battle school ( Valcartier for R22R, Meaford for The RCR and Wainwright for the PPCLI).


----------



## Miller97 (6 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Miler97, the infantry guys know which Regiment they are going to, just not what battalion. Thats how it works. They will know which battalion when they are done BIQ. They are recruited for a certain regiment and after BMQ they are sent to the appropriate battle school ( Valcartier for R22R, Meaford for The RCR and Wainwright for the PPCLI).



Interesting, learn something new everyday, thanks for clearing that up CDN


----------



## tucker95 (9 Jan 2012)

Anyone doing anything special for their PT? Any different exercises they like to do?


----------



## tylerlleslie (9 Jan 2012)

tucker95 said:
			
		

> Anyone doing anything special for their PT? Any different exercises they like to do?



I've been doing the 20m shuttle run (approx. width of a tennis court (outside)) and running a few KMs every morning. I get up at 5am and go to bed around 11 to try and get into the habit. Push ups  and sit ups every evening (M-F) and work out my back and shoulders one day and the arms and chest another day just using resistance bands and some dumbbells.

Tyler


----------



## ACOpJ (9 Jan 2012)

tucker95 said:
			
		

> Anyone doing anything special for their PT? Any different exercises they like to do?



In an effort to lose weight, but save my knees, I worked out on the Elliptical or went cycling for months. I just started running in the fall, and then I got the call in December, so now I'm in panic mode!!

I run intervals, usually on the treadmill, because it's too sloppy outside lately. I do mock shuttle runs on the treadmill, but at much higher speeds than required for the test, to make up for pivoting. My treadmill is in miles, not km, so I'll start at 6, and then increase by .5 every minute. Actual shuttle run speeds are 5.3, 5.6, 5.9 and so on. I usually die around 8mph. 

Sprinting is not a problem for me, but distance running is, so I'm doing my best to increase my endurance. To be perfectly honest, I'm scared about endurance.

I do my sit ups on an incline (Total gym). I hang upside down, and can do sets of 25 comfortably. I do lots of pushups. 8 months ago, I couldn't do one. Now I can do about 20 before failing.

In addition, I do quite a bit of resistance training. On days when I don't run, I'll do some sort of cardio. Today I walked 8k on the treadmill, in 1:15. I was trying for 13k, but my calves got very tight, and I didn't want to hurt myself. I'm not even worried about the BFT though. I can walk forever. I may change my tune with the added weight, but they'll work us up to it anyway, so I won't stress about it.

If anyone has suggestions to increase endurance, I'm all ears!


----------



## tylerlleslie (9 Jan 2012)

ACOpJ said:
			
		

> In an effort to lose weight, but save my knees, I worked out on the Elliptical or went cycling for months. I just started running in the fall, and then I got the call in December, so now I'm in panic mode!!
> 
> I run intervals, usually on the treadmill, because it's too sloppy outside lately. I do mock shuttle runs on the treadmill, but at much higher speeds than required for the test, to make up for pivoting. My treadmill is in miles, not km, so I'll start at 6, and then increase by .5 every minute. Actual shuttle run speeds are 5.3, 5.6, 5.9 and so on. I usually die around 8mph.
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome!! I also use a jump rope. It does wonders and there is a lot of info about it on this fourm.

Some other fun and interesting things I have found today about BMQ:

1. Wanna know what we'll be doing everyday for all the weeks? http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/rec/es-wt/index-eng.asp

2. "possible situations may occur in regards to your Physical Fitness Evaluation:

    You have achieved the standard for all the performance objectives of the CF EXPRES Test:

*   You may go on with the BMQ course.*

    You have achieved the standard for the performance objectives of the shuttle run, and of two of the three strength components (push-ups, sit-ups and hand-grip), as well as a minimum of 2 push-ups for women and 4 for men:

    *You may go on with the BMQ course.*"


----------



## ACOpJ (9 Jan 2012)

I'm actually not all that nervous about the EXPRES test! 

What I'm nervous about is 5k runs. No matter what though, I will not give up. I will run until I throw up, and then I will run some more. Mind over matter. :nod:

Tyler, what platoon are you on? I'm on 0436.


----------



## tylerlleslie (9 Jan 2012)

ACOpJ said:
			
		

> I'm actually not all that nervous about the EXPRES test!
> 
> What I'm nervous about is 5k runs. No matter what though, I will not give up. I will run until I throw up, and then I will run some more. Mind over matter. :nod:
> 
> Tyler, what platoon are you on? I'm on 0436.



I have no idea.. I could be 0436 or 0437. How did you find out?

Tyler


----------



## ACOpJ (9 Jan 2012)

tylerlleslie said:
			
		

> I have no idea.. I could be 0436 or 0437. How did you find out?
> 
> Tyler



My file manager told me when they called with my job offer. I imagine they'll let you know during your swearing in. You'll need to know it for the cover page of your Autobiography, and for your mailing address, so letters from home will make it to you.


----------



## tylerlleslie (9 Jan 2012)

ACOpJ said:
			
		

> My file manager told me when they called with my job offer. I imagine they'll let you know during your swearing in. You'll need to know it for the cover page of your Autobiography, and for your mailing address, so letters from home will make it to you.



Yeah, thats true they probably told me but I forgot. Maybe I'll email them


----------



## tylerlleslie (9 Jan 2012)

ACOpJ said:
			
		

> I'm actually not all that nervous about the EXPRES test!
> 
> What I'm nervous about is 5k runs. No matter what though, I will not give up. I will run until I throw up, and then I will run some more. Mind over matter. :nod:
> 
> Tyler, what platoon are you on? I'm on 0436.



I'm on 0437


----------



## TOBY0729 (9 Jan 2012)

Hey Guys first of all congratulation to all of you who made it through to BMQ as well as wish you all the best for those who are next to attend BMQ. I got a call on Thursday and being informed that I have been selected for RCR infantry and starting BMQ on 6 February, my platoon no is 0437E , recruiting out of Toronto. I will be enrolled on 25th January and heading on 4th February. Anyways if interested link up with me @ tarun-c@hotmail.com.


----------



## tylerlleslie (9 Jan 2012)

TOBY0729 said:
			
		

> Hey Guys first of all congratulation to all of you who made it through to BMQ as well as wish you all the best for those who are next to attend BMQ. I got a call on Thursday and being informed that I have been selected for RCR infantry and starting BMQ on 6 February, my platoon no is 0437E , recruiting out of Toronto. I will be enrolled on 25th January and heading on 4th February. Anyways if interested link up with me @ tarun-c@hotmail.com.



Looks like you and I are in the same platoon and going RCR together after.  Feel free as well:  tylerlleslie@gmail.com


Tyler Leslie


----------



## tucker95 (10 Jan 2012)

How old is everyone?  Just curious, I am 27.


----------



## tylerlleslie (10 Jan 2012)

tucker95 said:
			
		

> How old is everyone?  Just curious, I am 27.



I feel like this will be an "old folks" platoon. I am 27 too, and I know a few others are about 25ish.


Tyler


----------



## hodgson (11 Jan 2012)

decent amount of us infantry goin. anyone else recruted out of hamilton?


----------



## tylerlleslie (11 Jan 2012)

hodgson said:
			
		

> decent amount of us infantry goin. anyone else recruted out of hamilton?



I think I am the only one NOT from Ont. HAHA


----------



## McCooligan (11 Jan 2012)

tylerlleslie said:
			
		

> I think I am the only one NOT from Ont. HAHA



Yet you'll be here soon enough, being posted to RCR and all.  Don't worry, we only kill outsiders on stat holidays.



			
				tucker95 said:
			
		

> How old is everyone?  Just curious, I am 27.



I'm 25.


----------



## tylerlleslie (11 Jan 2012)

McCooligan said:
			
		

> Yet you'll be here soon enough, being posted to RCR and all.  Don't worry, we only kill outsiders on stat holidays.
> 
> I'm 25.



YAY Meaford, I hear it really is the funnest place on earth. LOL


----------



## Thunda (12 Jan 2012)

You're not the only outside Tyler, I'm from Regina, but I got accepted to the PPCLI. Course date Feb. 6th for Infantry. Excited to start!


----------



## tylerlleslie (12 Jan 2012)

Thunda said:
			
		

> You're not the only outside Tyler, I'm from Regina, but I got accepted to the PPCLI. Course date Feb. 6th for Infantry. Excited to start!



Awesome. Do you know what platoon you are with for BMQ?


----------



## ACOpJ (13 Jan 2012)

LOL speaking of outsiders, I feel like I'm the only recruit that's not Infantry.  All of you in your 20s are making me feel old! I'll be turning 33 in March. 

3 weeks now. I'm starting to get really nervous excited!


----------



## tylerlleslie (13 Jan 2012)

ACOpJ said:
			
		

> LOL speaking of outsiders, I feel like I'm the only recruit that's not Infantry.  All of you in your 20s are making me feel old! I'll be turning 33 in March.
> 
> 3 weeks now. I'm starting to get really nervous excited!



Haha. You get to b course "senior citizen"


----------



## hodgson (13 Jan 2012)

anyone know where to find a 20m beep mp3?


----------



## ACOpJ (13 Jan 2012)

Tyler - Young at heart  ;D

Hodgson - I have it. I can email it to you. I'll look through the thread for your email address, if it's not  here, just send me a pm. If anyone else wants a copy, let me know.


----------



## hodgson (13 Jan 2012)

ACOpJ- thanks man but tyler just sent it to me. thanks again anyways


----------



## TOBY0729 (13 Jan 2012)

I am 29 y.o from Toronto, and speaking in regard of age, let me put in this way, when my ass is going to be in danger, I wouldn't know who is going to be save my ass -- a brave old man or a young dude join infantry, who just wanted to have fun because it is going to be look cool, holding guns and pulling trigger?  However to serve country, you don't need young people but brave people. 

Anyways I am not brave enough, I am already nervous   I hope I don't mess up once reach there.


----------



## tylerlleslie (13 Jan 2012)

TOBY0729 said:
			
		

> I am 29 y.o from Toronto, and speaking in regard of age, let me put in this way, when my *** is going to be in danger, I wouldn't know who is going to be save my *** -- a brave old man or a young dude join infantry, who just wanted to have fun because it is going to be look cool, holding guns and pulling trigger?  However to serve country, you don't need young people but brave people.
> 
> Anyways I am not brave enough, I am already nervous   I hope I don't mess up once reach there.



It's all about attitude! "Hoping you're not gonna mess up" is just setting yourself up to fail. Tell yourself it will be fine and you will be.... It's all just a game and the right attitude will make you win.

Tyler


----------



## TOBY0729 (13 Jan 2012)

I know I will be okay, but thanks for the motivation so Tyler, you and me in same regiment same trade eh! keep in touch with me. I will be enrolled on 25 th January. So How do you planning to get to Mega? I don't know anything, how are they going to do my travel arrangement.


----------



## tylerlleslie (13 Jan 2012)

TOBY0729 said:
			
		

> I know I will be okay, but thanks for the motivation so Tyler, you and me in same regiment same trade eh! keep in touch with me. I will be enrolled on 25 th January. So How do you planning to get to Mega? I don't know anything, how are they going to do my travel arrangement.



Do you know what platoon you are in? There are 2 starting Feb 06. I am in R0437E (R25). As far as I know they are flying me from Halifax to Montreal on the 4th and I will meet a BMQ transit there. Thats all I have been told thus far.


----------



## TOBY0729 (13 Jan 2012)

I am in the same platoon as you are but I am going from Toronto.


----------



## ACOpJ (13 Jan 2012)

Toby, contact your file manager about your travel. When I got my offer, he asked me if I planned to drive there. I am driving from Ottawa. If I didn't have a car, I assume they would have probably put me on a bus or train (cheaper than flying from here). 

I have no idea if they book your travel before or after you are sworn in, so you're better off to contact them now, and just ask. 

See you in Feb!  :snowman:


----------



## TOBY0729 (13 Jan 2012)

Thank you ACOpj, I will ask them on Monday. So what are you doing as for physical training?


----------



## ProtectAndServe (14 Jan 2012)

Lots of Infantry guys and from Ontario as well... Hence i'm extremely jealous 

Good luck to yall tho, no pain no gain. Remembah!!


----------



## ACOpJ (14 Jan 2012)

TOBY0729 said:
			
		

> Thank you ACOpj, I will ask them on Monday. So what are you doing as for physical training?



I went over what I'm doing higher up in the thread. Basically, lots of interval running, situps and pushups, resistance training, and other cardio on my "no run" days. 

I'm working on improving my endurance during running, but it has not been easy. I find jogging a certain distance tires me out more than sprinting the same distance. I'd like to get back outdoors, but they don't plow my neighbourhood often, and now the slush has turned to ice. I'll be damned if I'm going to hurt myself before bmq!


----------



## tylerlleslie (15 Jan 2012)

New Facebook group.. feel free to join if you wanna shoot the shit or get more info:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/351609774850099/


----------



## Vick (15 Jan 2012)

TOBY0729 said:
			
		

> Hey Guys first of all congratulation to all of you who made it through to BMQ as well as wish you all the best for those who are next to attend BMQ. I got a call on Thursday and being informed that I have been selected for RCR infantry and starting BMQ on 6 February, my platoon no is 0437E , recruiting out of Toronto. I will be enrolled on 25th January and heading on 4th February. Anyways if interested link up with me @ tarun-c@hotmail.com.



Hey, I will also be enrolled on the 25th Jan and heading out of Toronto on the 4th!!! I don't have my platoon number but I'm thinking I should probably call to find out. I'm going in as a Hull Tech in the Navy. Can't want to see everyone there!


----------



## tylerlleslie (15 Jan 2012)

Welcome! Feel free to join the Facebook group. 

Tyler


----------



## Dan_7698 (16 Jan 2012)

Anyone else here recruited out of oshawa?


----------



## tylerlleslie (16 Jan 2012)

Hey there. Good to see you here.  I'm from Halifax. What platoon will you be in? Feel free to join the Facebook group!

Tyler


----------



## tucker95 (17 Jan 2012)

Hey Dan, you and I seem to be the only ones on here starting the 13th. Did they give you any info on what platoon you will be in?  They didn't tell me.


----------



## Dan_7698 (17 Jan 2012)

tucker95 said:
			
		

> Hey Dan, you and I seem to be the only ones on here starting the 13th. Did they give you any info on what platoon you will be in?  They didn't tell me.



I wasnt told any of this either! The only thig i know is what time to show up for my swearing in which is on feb 1. They did however say they would call and go over some more info before that date. Im not worried about it! Remember out of probably a couple hundred people who will be going through bmq in feb there is like all of 10 people in this thread. If i dont hear anything by friday tho i will be calling.

Just out of curiousity where were you recruited out of? and what for?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jan 2012)

Dan_7698 said:
			
		

> If i dont hear anything by friday tho i will be calling.



It does not matter if you know right now, what platoon you will be in. I assure you that you will know either the day you go for swearing in or, at the very least, the day you show up at the school. So if you are going to bother the CFRC staff, why don't you do it for a good reason.

"i don't have my platoon number but i haven't sworn in yet" is not a good reason.

The CFRCs are busy and you are not the only one on their plate.


----------



## Diamondwillow (17 Jan 2012)

Looks like I'll be in BMQ starting Feb 20th! (got a call today to inform me that I didn't qualify for ROTP, but that I got the job for Sup Tech!)  Whoot whoot!!


----------



## tylerlleslie (17 Jan 2012)

Diamondwillow said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll be in BMQ starting Feb 20th! (got a call today to inform me that I didn't qualify for ROTP, but that I got the job for Sup Tech!)  Whoot whoot!!



Congratulations!!! Feel free to join the FB group if you like:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/351609774850099/


Tyler


----------



## Diamondwillow (17 Jan 2012)

Done  and ty!


----------



## TOBY0729 (18 Jan 2012)

Hey guys I have a Question, I live with my brother and we share the rent together. Also he is going to university so yeah financially he is little bit depending on me, so what will happen, Do I have to pay rent in two places? Anyone has any idea, how this things can be arranged?


----------



## tylerlleslie (18 Jan 2012)

TOBY0729 said:
			
		

> Hey guys I have a Question, I live with my brother and we share the rent together. Also he is going to university so yeah financially he is little bit depending on me, so what will happen, Do I have to pay rent in two places? Anyone has any idea, how this things can be arranged?



You get 3 months of your rent paid to you so cover the cost of leaving your lease. I was told to bring a copy of my lease and a letter from my landlord saying I gave him the postdated cheques. However I also found a friend to take over my lease so the 3 months they give me I will give to her to pay for some rent. They should give you the full rent, not just the 1/2 since it is to get out of your rent.
Also if you are married or have kids you dont have to pay the "rent" at BMQ which is about 450/mth. I guess its assumed you have a mortgage and bills to pay since your family is still there.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jan 2012)

tylerlleslie said:
			
		

> However I also found a friend to take over my lease so the 3 months they give me I will give to her to pay for some rent.



The money is to pay lease breaking penalties. If someone is taking over your lease, you should not be charged penalties therefore you shouldn't be seeking reimbursement from the CF.


----------



## tylerlleslie (18 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The money is to pay lease breaking penalties. If someone is taking over your lease, you should not be charged penalties therefore you shouldn't be seeking reimbursement from the CF.



It's a tricky thing. My landlord is releasing me from my lease for for 3 months rent but is allowing my friend, I guess, to take over the lease from the beginning of summer so that she can have the place and doesnt go to some random person, since I still have a roommate living here. So I guess I get out of my lease and she comes right in. If I actually just terminated my lease then that would also be an issue for my roommate.   The 3 months I am getting from the CF allows my roomie to afford it and holds the spot for my friend in a few months..... Hope that makes sense?


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jan 2012)

TOBY0729 said:
			
		

> Hey guys I have a Question, I live with my brother and we share the rent together. Also he is going to university so yeah financially he is little bit depending on me, so what will happen, Do I have to pay rent in two places? Anyone has any idea, how this things can be arranged?



As stated in the other posts, you _may_ get money for breaking a lease.  However, because your brother is not considered a dependent of yours and if you do not have a spouse and/or child, you will be paying R&Q at BMQ.


----------



## Bradmore1988 (18 Jan 2012)

Hey guys

I got my call today too
supposed to start Feb. 13th too
Artillery - Air Defence here

anyways, my names Brett,
shoot me an email brettbradmore@gmail.com

see you guys up there


----------



## tylerlleslie (18 Jan 2012)

Bradmore1988 said:
			
		

> Hey guys
> 
> I got my call today too
> supposed to start Feb. 13th too
> ...



Join in at the facebook page, got a bunch of us there all chatting about it. 2 of them also gonna be with you on the 13th.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/351609774850099/


Tyler


----------



## acidgambit (31 Jan 2012)

Just got the call today. Start Feb. 13th. From Winnipeg, MB as an AVN tech.


----------



## Diamondwillow (31 Jan 2012)

GRATs!! There is a facebook page up for Feb BMQ if you would like to join


----------



## MattMacPherson (31 Jan 2012)

Hey just got the job offer today. I get sworn in on February 8th and my BMQ is on the 18th. I'm going to be and Army Communications and Information System Specialist (used to be Signal Operator). Recruited from Oshawa Ontario.


----------



## tylerlleslie (1 Feb 2012)

MattMacPherson said:
			
		

> Hey just got the job offer today. I get sworn in on February 8th and my BMQ is on the 18th. I'm going to be and Army Communications and Information System Specialist (used to be Signal Operator). Recruited from Oshawa Ontario.



Awesome! Feel free to join the FB group:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/351609774850099/


Tyler


----------



## Missocean (1 Feb 2012)

MattMacPherson said:
			
		

> Hey just got the job offer today. I get sworn in on February 8th and my BMQ is on the 18th. I'm going to be and Army Communications and Information System Specialist  (used to be Signal Operator). Recruited from Oshawa Ontario.



I wait my call to get the job!!! The RC told me that the trade will open April first... Congratulations   (sorry for my English..!!)


----------



## Litts12 (6 Feb 2012)

Got my offer last week for Infantry starting the 20th. 
Feel free to message me.


----------



## Missocean (10 Feb 2012)

Congrats !!!  ;D


----------



## Missocean (14 Mar 2012)

Got my offer today for ACISS!! Start april 16!!!


----------

